# Levers, VSTs and EKs



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Been experimenting for a few weeks trying to tweak dose weight, grind consistency and pre-infusion times with the above combination. Finally come to the conclusion that under-dosing VSTs by one to two grams from basket's stated capacity combined with a 3-10sec pre-infusion (depending on dose weight used) produces the most consistent even pours. Dosing at the stated capacity, e.g. 18grms in an 18grm VST often, for me, produces flat spots no matter what barista technique used - direct dosing from grinder into portafilter or dosing into the portafilter from tumbler or grind consistency/tamp pressure combination. So, for a flat white, using a 20grm VST, the dose is bang on 18grms. I dose direct into portafilter from the EK, use a light brush to move grinds around plus a light tap to settle the puck. Must add that beans are not dark roast.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for highlighting this!

I've been suffering from flat spots recently and didn't put two and two together. My current bean is very dark and 17g leaves a mound over the top of the rim of my 18g VST.

Reading this, I just realised that it wasn't a problem with the previous lighter roast that ground below the rim...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Patrick do the even / uneven extractions corelate to better taste( spro and milk) and higher extraction yields ( if you have measures any )


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheers Patrick,

I found out the cause of my dead spots a while back was an over-filled basket, not allowing the head of water to build up above the puck just prior to extraction. Makes sense as well, as the centre of a shower screen usually has no perforation to account for the dispersion plate behind.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice post Patrick. I had a similar problem. I started down dosing but preferred shots that were in the correct range. I fitted a thicker group gasket so my handle locks in at 7 or 8 o clock instead of 4 or 5 o clock. I now dose 18 in 18 with great naked pours and no dead spots on the ek.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Patrick do the even / uneven extractions corelate to better taste( spro and milk) and higher extraction yields ( if you have measures any )


That's stage two Martin. I'm going to do some measurements using the refractometer to see. Taste-wise, there is a noticeable difference in the cup - punches through milk more.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Nice post Patrick. I had a similar problem. I started down dosing but preferred shots that were in the correct range. I fitted a thicker group gasket so my handle locks in at 7 or 8 o clock instead of 4 or 5 o clock. I now dose 18 in 18 with great naked pours and no dead spots on the ek.


That's a clever solution, Spence.

Got to be the clearance between puck and shower screen that's the issue, i.e. insufficient space preventing the puck's expansion during pre-infusion.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's a clever solution, Spence.
> 
> Got to be the clearance between puck and shower screen that's the issue, i.e. insufficient space preventing the puck's expansion during pre-infusion.


I think so, I was finding exactly the same as you. I think note headroom with pre-infusion works nicely. I think it allows a couple of things to happen. 1, the puck can expand. 2, it allows a nice layer of water to form on the puck during PI phase which means that by the time you hit full pressure you get an even force over the surface of the coffee.

Usual caveats apply as with all my attempts at pocket science


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Punches through milk could equal strong and under


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Have to try this. Just got a Strega and was thinking that overdosing was the way to go, but going 21g+ in the VST18g isn't doing the business for me, so next step will be to try 16g and see how that goes.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Lord Fluff said:


> Have to try this. Just got a Strega and was thinking that overdosing was the way to go, but going 21g+ in the VST18g isn't doing the business for me, so next step will be to try 16g and see how that goes.


Sorry if it's a stupid question. Have you tried 18 in it already as well?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Yes! Thank you Patrick! @garydyke1 has been helping me in the 'what's in your cup' thread with this exact issue. I'm going to try down dosing to 17g to see if it helps out.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Patrick you are a genius. This seems to have solved all my problems! Maybe consider moving this to the technical section so it gets more visibility?


----------

